# When you have too much time on your hands.



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2017)

Then I guess you build things like this. Now, if he can figure out how to make it lay eggs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2017)

I suppose these creatures would make rush hour more interesting.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 19, 2017)

Gas Prices....ugh....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2017)

No time for healthy snack on your morning run? You say tomato, I say tomaahto.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hot Shot BBQ Grill for a person of your caliber!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2017)

Love it Texan.  Very true here in H town!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 26, 2017)

Unique 4 wheel drive


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2017)

It's a Snack World after all!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2017)

Tree warmer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2017)

Here they leave the trees alone but they do cover old gas stations with crocheted squares.

Why???  

IMO all of that effort could have been better used to create hats, mittens, blankets, etc...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Here they leave the trees alone but they do cover old gas stations with crocheted squares.
> 
> Why???
> 
> IMO all of that effort could have been better used to create hats, mittens, blankets, etc...


In the case of the tree warmer, it was considered artwork.   But what happens when it rains?


----------



## HipGnosis (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2017)

Here comes the band.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 28, 2017)

(should be an animated image)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2017)

Fooling around with Snapchat


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2017)

Sassy, LOL!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2017)

That is hysterical,Sassy. Love it!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Aug 13, 2017)

So many great photos.  Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 19, 2017)

Good exercise, though


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2017)

"I learned today that you can have too much bacon. Or too much time on your hands. Or both".


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 15, 2017)

Too much money also?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 43560



A modern version of the crop circle!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 8, 2018)

When you have too much time on your hands... (or way too much on your to-do list. :eewwk


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## James (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 8, 2018)

Key warmers


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2018)

Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 29, 2018)

sorry, I just created a FUBAR
(lack of technical knowhow)

regular programing will continue


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2018)

Pappy, I think this post belongs here! nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2019)

A suit from Wegman's plastic grocery sacks.

https://www.democratandchronicle.co...sed-to-make-suit-for-greece-woman/3200301002/


----------

